# Butt / tail chasing following yelping?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

OK so...what could this be...Trigger randomly about every other day will give this little yelp in the middle of whatever he's doing followed by chasing his tail...??

He's current on worming and all that, I'm wondering if it could be his anal glands? Anyone else have a chi that does this? I'm so baffled lol, and while it's kindof comical, I'm sure there's something going on.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

sounds like it could be anal glands 
probably better have the Vet check him out. Poor little guy.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Wish I could help, but good luck with figuring it out


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

I would say his anal glands too. Those things can cause all kinds of problems


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

My cousins dog sugar had anal glad problems, but she never yelped that ever seen... She would drag her butt on the ground as if she had worms "but she never did" and that was how my cousin new her glans were playing up. she will no doubt be online later I will let her know so she can tell you her experience.
I hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

My old cavalier Beth used to do this too and also used to try to reach round to her bum but couldnt reach so pulled out the hair at the top of her tail, so we took her to the vets and it turned out to be her anal glands. She went back to normal after having them emptied, no more pulling out hair or chasing her tail.


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Roxy did exactly this - yelp out of blue, like she got a fright, but nothing was there. And yes she did chase her tail as well. I brought her to the vets to clean her glands, they were full, not very full, but she felt much better after 
Since Peppi had a real problem with her glands, I bring them to vets every 6 weeks for now, just to double check and be sure. Peppi had anal gland rupture and it was awful  She didn't show ant signs at all prior to that.


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

Sounds like anal glands to me too! Max has to have his glands emptied every two months or so. Tail chasing, butt scooting and yelping are good signs of a "backup." Be sure not to go too long before a trip to the vet as the glands can become infected. Procedure to empty the glands only takes a minute or two and the pup feels much better the next day. Good luck - I hope you have good results.


----------

